# is pr visa stamping required in passport?



## rohinimanohar (Jun 14, 2013)

After granting PR, do i have to get PR visa stamping in passport in order to enter Australia for the first time? I am from India. Please throw some light on this.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

rohinimanohar said:


> After granting PR, do i have to get PR visa stamping in passport in order to enter Australia for the first time? I am from India. Please throw some light on this.


No need. They will check it themselves via VEVO. Just bring a print out of the grant letter


----------



## zkhan (Apr 1, 2013)

rohinimanohar said:


> After granting PR, do i have to get PR visa stamping in passport in order to enter Australia for the first time? I am from India. Please throw some light on this.


Visa stamping is not required in your passport though it is nice to have visa stamped in passport. I feel it is better to display passport rather than a paper as visa.

You can check this link for more information

About your visa


----------

